# Front or back?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I was wondering if you normally play a better front or back nine or if you play the same on both?

I always tend to play a better back nine by about 5 strokes it doesn't matter which course I play it just always seem to be better on the back. I was think it could be in my warm up so I've tryed more stretching and prac swings but it doesn't seem to make a difference. So what do you think?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke my friend its been on the back nine my improvement happens, but like everyone else there are those days I should just stay home and mow the yard. I've done the same as you with the streching, swing the club and prayer. this spring I shall improve on the front nine of whatever course that is.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yuo wont know yourself when you hit the course with you improved ticker you'll be like a new weekend hacker.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yuo wont know yourself when you hit the course with you improved ticker you'll be like a new weekend hacker.


You hack I flog, but if I can get brain and muscles to remember to keep the head down, a proper stance, good contact on the ball and most important the follow through that will shorten the distance to the hole. Now putting is a matter that concerns me I was weak I admit I spent more time working the woods and irons than the putter. that has to change this year.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> You hack I flog, but if I can get brain and muscles to remember to keep the head down, a proper stance, good contact on the ball and most important the follow through that will shorten the distance to the hole. Now putting is a matter that concerns me I was weak I admit I spent more time working the woods and irons than the putter. that has to change this year.


I did the opposite Bob my I was happy with my putting 2 putts most of the time so I focused on my woods and irons now they have pick up but my putting has fallen off so I need to like you focus more on my putting it's a funny game we play.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My home course I typically play better on the front. The back 9 is about 170 yards longer (3167 front to 3340 back) It has the longest par 3 hole (190 yards), the 2 longest par 4's (421 and 434), the longest par 5 (518). All of those yardages are from the middle tees.

For other courses I don't really see much correlation. My success (or lack of it) varies with the winds of chance.:laugh:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Luke & Bob, why don't you guys just play the back nine twice?

My front nine used to be the better of the two, but now it seems that I play better on the back. I think it's due to wanting to make up for a couple shots on the front and I concentrate a little better. 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've tryed that Buck we started on the back nine one day because the course was busy but my second 9 was still better then my first 9


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I've tryed that Buck we started on the back nine one day because the course was busy but my second 9 was still better then my first 9


Probably a good thing we don't play 9 hole courses huh?:laugh: Everytime I play a 9 holer I just end up wanting to play it again as I feel like I'm just starting to get dialed in for the day. That's the thing about golf, each day can be completely different in how one plays. One day it's "lights out" and shooting at the pins, the next day a green in regulation seems impossible.

Buck


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Up North said:


> Probably a good thing we don't play 9 hole courses huh?:laugh: Everytime I play a 9 holer I just end up wanting to play it again as I feel like I'm just starting to get dialed in for the day. That's the thing about golf, each day can be completely different in how one plays. One day it's "lights out" and shooting at the pins, the next day a green in regulation seems impossible.
> 
> Buck


I almost always feel "unfinished" when I only play 9 holes. For me, golf is 18 holes. Back in my working days, a friend and I would play anywhere from 36 to 72 holes on a weekend (that's before I got married in '93  ). Always in increments of 18.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I almost always feel "unfinished" when I only play 9 holes. For me, golf is 18 holes. Back in my working days, a friend and I would play anywhere from 36 to 72 holes on a weekend (that's before I got married in '93  ). Always in increments of 18.


Yeah I agree. I usually end up playing a couple rounds of 9 over the course of a season. Usually happens due to lack of time or something like that.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Luke & Bob, why don't you guys just play the back nine twice?
> 
> My front nine used to be the better of the two, but now it seems that I play better on the back. I think it's due to wanting to make up for a couple shots on the front and I concentrate a little better.
> 
> Buck


Naw! just the 9th hole 18 times:cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

During the worst summer heat and humidity, I often seem to play the back nine badly. During spring and fall, when the temperature is comfortable, I play the back nine better, but not necessarily better than the front nine, just better than I play it in hot weather. It's no harder or easier than the front, both with one easy par 5 and one easy par 4, the kind of holes where you are disappointed if you don't make birdie. Both nines have one easy par 3 and one I'd like to turn the Corps of Engineers loose on.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It depends on how I start out. If I take the time to warm up prior to the first tee, I can usually play the front nine better, as fatigue sets in on the back nine. Just the opposite if I don't warm up before the first tee. Sometime I play both 9s the same. On more than a few occasions I have played the front nine with 9 bogies, only to play the back nine with 9 pars, and vice-versa.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For not particular reason, today was one of those days I couldn't seem to do anything right on the front and couldn't seem to do anything wrong on the back. I suppose I came home happier than if it had been the other way around.


----------

